# Smackdown 6/22/12



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Ongoing Spoilers

"Teddy Long is in the ring and is interrupted by The Big Show. Show said that he didn't care about John Laurinaitis or the WWE fans. Brodus Clay hit the ring. Big Show attacked Brodus, but Brodus was able to get the advantage. David Otunga ran out and saved Big Show. Big Show then knocked out Brodus and left the ring. Otunga then danced to Brodus' music.

Ryback destroyed two local wrestlers.

Mick Foley and Vickie Guerrero were involved in a backstage segment. Couldn't make out what was being said, but at one point The Great Khali was proposed to be a manager's assistant.

Alberto Del Rio defeated Christian in a long match. After the match, Cody Rhodes attacked Christian.

Big Show apparently said he's done with Cena and will be in the MITB match

Kane b. Daniel Bryan. AJ acted as the guest timekeeper. Bryan had Kane in a submission hold, and AJ, worried about Kane, rang the bell early. The call was deemed unofficial, but the bell distracted Bryan long enough for Kane to hit the chokeslam.

Zack Ryder defeated Heath Slater.

The Usos are out next. AW announces the Prime Time Players, who proceed to the the Usos.

The Usos are out next. AW announces the Prime Time Players, who proceed to the the Usos.

Santino Marella comes out and gets kissed by someone in the crowd. Santino then left.

Jack Swagger came out an cut a promo. He talked about being an "All American American." Triple H's music hits and he hits the ring, nails Swagger with a pedigree and then heads to the back. This will likely not be televised.

World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus defeated Dolph Ziggler with the Brogue kick.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Let the Funakasauras push begin!..



Fuck me.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Big Show attacked Brodus, but Brodus was able to get the advantage. David Otunga ran out and saved Big Show. Big Show then knocked out Brodus and left the ring. Otunga then danced to Brodus' music.

Ryback destroyed two local wrestlers.

Mick Foley and Vickie Guerrero were involved in a backstage segment. Couldn't make out what was being said, but at one point The Great Khali was proposed to be a manager's assistant.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Teddy Long is in the ring and is interrupted by The Big Show. Show said that he didn't care about John Laurinaitis or the WWE fans. Brodus Clay hit the ring. Big Show attacked Brodus, but Brodus was able to get the advantage. David Otunga ran out and saved Big Show. Big Show then knocked out Brodus and left the ring. Otunga then danced to Brodus' music.

Ryback destroyed two local wrestlers.

Mick Foley and Vickie Guerrero were involved in a backstage segment. Couldn't make out what was being said, but at one point The Great Khali was proposed to be a manager's assistant.



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0619/553659/#ixzz1yHuK3biY


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

DAMIEN SANDOW IS ON SUPERSTARS

WTF


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



> The Great Khali was proposed to be a manager's assistant.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> DAMIEN SANDOW IS ON SUPERSTARS
> 
> WTF


Fuck WWE. Fuck em all. They have no idea how to push a guy. Look at Del Rio and how he eneded up. If you want to push a guy, you begin by having him debut and making a debut with a mid carder/ lower midcarder and giving them a fued. Then just go from there. God damn WWE. As long as Cena is alive, Vince wont care about the rest of the show. Guarendamntee.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> DAMIEN SANDOW IS ON SUPERSTARS
> 
> WTF


GOD !!! OK NOW WHERE IS DREW ???!!!


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> DAMIEN SANDOW IS ON SUPERSTARS
> 
> WTF


THERE IS A GOD!!!!!!!!!

Humor aside, he is right where he belongs and doing what he does best - jobbing


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Matches advertised for tonight are Daniel Bryan vs. Kane and Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler.

Alberto Del Rio def. Christian. This was said to be a good match with Del Rio winning via Submission. After the match, Cody Rhodes comes out and attacks a hurt Christian.

Big Show apparently said he's done with Cena and will be in the MITB match


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

* Daniel Bryan does a "Memorable Moment" video for the 1,000th RAW.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

He's on superstars already? Damn.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> Matches advertised for tonight are Daniel Bryan vs. Kane and Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Alberto Del Rio def. Christian. This was said to be a good match with Del Rio winning via Submission. After the match, Cody Rhodes comes out and attacks a hurt Christian.
> 
> Big Show apparently said he's done with Cena and will *be in the MITB match*


YES NO WORLD TITLE FOR SHOW


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

nvm Sandow worked the dark match


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



> Smackdown begins. Daniel Bryan will face Kane tonight. Sheamus will face Ziggler.
> 
> Teddy Long comes out to a really good reaction. He informs us that John L. has been fired. HUGE pop! The GM for tonight is Mick Foley.
> 
> ...


more detailed spoilers


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

* Kane vs. Daniel Bryan is in progress. AJ is acting as the guest timekeeper.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

oh for fucks sake do something with ryback or give the fuck up already


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

* Kane b. Daniel Bryan. AJ acted as the guest timekeeper. Bryan had Kane in a submission hold, and AJ, worried about Kane, rang the bell early. The call was deemed unofficial, but the bell distracted Bryan long enough for Kane to hit the chokeslam.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Until May said:


> oh for fucks sake do something with ryback or give the fuck up already


FEED HIM MOAR SQUASHES! 

His gimmick is fucking retarded.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Charmqn said:


> * Kane b. Daniel Bryan. AJ acted as the guest timekeeper. Bryan had Kane in a submission hold, and AJ, worried about Kane, rang the bell early. The call was deemed unofficial, but the bell distracted Bryan long enough for Kane to hit the chokeslam.


dammit


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Charmqn said:


> * Kane vs. Daniel Bryan is in progress. AJ is acting as the guest timekeeper.


Good lord. Punk isn't even in the match and she's going to troll Kane. What did he (kayfabewise)ever do to deserve this?

Edit: nevermind. I have no idea what's going on there.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Charmqn said:


> * Kane b. Daniel Bryan. AJ acted as the guest timekeeper. Bryan had Kane in a submission hold, and AJ, worried about Kane, rang the bell early. The call was deemed unofficial, but the bell distracted Bryan long enough for Kane to hit the chokeslam.


Yeah, Bryan's main eventing career is over.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Kane def. Daniel Bryan with a chokeslam. AJ was the speical time keeper for the match. During the contest, Kane kept looking back at AJ. AJ rang the bell during the Yes! Lock but the referee informed Bryan that the match was still going on. Kane would catch him from behind for the victory.

----

Betting they do Cena/Punk at MITB.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



> Dark Match
> 
> 1. Damien Sandow defeated Percy Watson.


FROM : Prowrestling 

FUCK YOU VINCE & YOUR COMPANY !!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> Kane def. Daniel Bryan with a chokeslam. AJ was the speical time keeper for the match. During the contest, Kane kept looking back at AJ. AJ rang the bell during the Yes! Lock but the referee informed Bryan that the match was still going on. Kane would catch him from behind for the victory.
> 
> ----
> 
> Betting they do Cena/Punk at MITB.


And Super Cena Prevails


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

AJ was worried Bryan would injure kane so she couldn't get his dick clearly


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Sandow and Cesaro on Superstars, Ryback doing the exact same thing for weeks and weeks - yeah, bring up folks when creative has an idea for them is working. 

Does anybody stop and think that maybe it's not the wrestlers, but creative?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

WWE Intercontinental champion Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo) - An early enzigjuri gives Alberto control, but Christian suplexes him over the top and splashes him all the way to the floor. Del Rio dodges a charges and Christian goes flying into the ring steps. Christian makes it back in at 9. Alberto starts working over Christian's left arm with moves Daniel Bryan would do better. Alberto goes to the top rope, but Christian counters into a top rope hurricanrana. He jumps to floor, hits the punch, misses a top rope splash, dodges running enzigjuri. A few moves later Christian has the clap going, but Alberto does an over the shoulder arm breaker. He misses a second rope SENTON. Christian sets up he spear, gets superkicked, gets hit with Del Rios top rope enzi. and taps to the cross arm breaker in 8:40. Cody hits he ring and clotheslined Christian from behind. He locks on a cross arm breaker of his own. He fights back but is launched shoulder first into the ring post. Cody walks out to his own music.

National Guard commercial airs. Lilian extends a thank you to the National Guard. USA chant.

WWE airs stock footage of the Harbor. You know it's stock because the Star Spangled Sailibration is going on right now, and the harbor is filled with tall ships.

Kane vs. Daniel Bryan - AJ is the special guest time keeper. Great reaction for Bryan. On the floor Bruan drop kicks Kane into ring post. Running drop kick gets 1 count. Kane hits a few power moves for a two. Kane to top rope. Bryan hits mid air drop kicks. Lots of Yes chants during Bryan's kicks. Bryan to top, but slips, comes up short. Hits top rope missile drop kick (expect an edit in post production. Big boot takes Bryan down. Bryan with big kick to side of Kane's head. Bryan back to top. Goes for headbut, but Kane punters into choke. Bryan goes for yes lock, Kane counters into chile slam but. Ryan counters into guillotine. Kane escapes, Bryan rolls through, applies Yes Lock. Kane fights for rope, but doesn't make it. AJ rings the bell and Bryan celebrates. The ref says he match isn't over and Kane hits chokeslam for pin in 7 minutes. AJ skips out. Good match! Man, Bryan is good.

Mick Foley is next.

----------------

Everyone should turn on AJ soon.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sandow and Cesaro on Superstars, Ryback doing the exact same thing for weeks and weeks - yeah, bring up folks when creative has an idea for them is working.
> 
> Does anybody stop and think that maybe it's not the wrestlers, but creative?


I've never thought it was the wrestlers. I mostly blame Vince. I do imagine that members of the creative team are just coasting at this point, but it's probably because Vince constantly resets/changes things. What's the point in putting in a lot of effort if it doesn't matter?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Zack Ryder defeated Heath Slater.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Sounds like the Cody/Christian feud will continue. I thought they had a great match at No Way Out so I don't mind it continuing. Also Alberto has defeated both midcard champs in the same week.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Sandow, Cesaro, and Sin Cara in dark matches/Superstars.
The hell is going on there?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Stall_19 said:


> Sounds like the Cody/Christian feud will continue. I thought they had a great match at No Way Out so I don't mind it continuing. *Also Alberto has defeated both midcard champs in the same week.*


And that irritates me. They could have fed him other credible midcarders such as Kofi but they decide to job out their midcard champions? Pisses me off tbh.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

The Usos are out next. AW announces the Prime Time Players, who proceed to the the Usos.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Sooooooo are they turning DB face or what? He's been getting screwed in very un-heel like fashion lately.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Kind of surprised there is no Punk sighting. Maybe they are giving him a little time off.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Sooooooo are they turning DB face or what? He's been getting screwed in very un-heel like fashion lately.


No it's all part of the plan until Daniel Bryans wins the WWE Championship with the help of AJ....I hope that's where its leading


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Why has Daniel Bryan Been Reduced to Feuding the the two most untalented fuck faces in the roster? Jesus Christ, He should be the champion but obviously they need to make room for Cena.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



LegendSeeker said:


> No it's all part of the plan until Daniel Bryans wins the WWE Championship with the help of AJ....I hope that's where its leading


She's already had 2 chances to do that. To do it now would make no sense. I don't think it's leading to that at all.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Stall_19 said:


> She's already had 2 chances to do that. To do it now would make no sense. I don't think it's leading to that at all.


It's not leading anywhere, Kane and Bryan will feud for a month and the entire storyline will be forgotten as Bryan slowly drifts back to mediocrity.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> Christian sets up he spear, gets superkicked, gets hit with Del Rios top rope enzi. and taps to the cross arm breaker in 8:40. Cody hits he ring and clotheslined Christian from behind. He locks on a cross arm breaker of his own. He fights back but is launched shoulder first into the ring post. Cody walks out to his own music.


WWE storyline injured Christian twice, by two different people? I'm not sure why WWE is going with the Christian has a hurt arm angle. How is this building him up as a strong champion?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Ok I'm officially over AJ and the fuckery with Kane and Bryan. There's too many players in this one storyline and we all know that WWE right now are mentally incompetent...meaning that sharks will be jumped and a storyline that has all the tools to be amazing will end with a face palm.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Mick Foley comes to the ring. He’s limping around but is in good spirits. He thanks Jon L for being so lame that he’s been fired. Foley pauses to speak to a tech at ringside. He has to do the intro again. Heath Slater comes out. He came out to make a formal proposal. Cindy, Roddy and Wendy embarrassed me. Mick says Cindy is formidable and there is no reason to be embarrassed. Mick announces Heath’s opponent is Zack Ryder. Zack gets a really strong reaction. This was a total squash. Zack wins with the Roughrider in about a minute.

Raw Rebound airs, reviewing Jonny’s firing.

Be a Star commercial airs.

Mick walks through the halls with Zack celebrating. They run in Sandow. He calls Zack “the worlds biggest miscreant.”

A review of the tag match at No Way Out is shown. A sign in the audience says “Bring back Moppy.”

The Usos vs. Prime Time Players (AW introduces the “future WWE champions”, hashtag “millions of dollars”) – AW distracts the ref allowing Young to crotch one of the Usos on the top rope, allowing Titus to hit an elevated spinebuster for the win.

A No Holds Barred DVD commercial airs. Zeus lives!

PTP and AW are rappin about millions of dollars when Primo and Epico attack them in the back to a good reaction.

Santino comes out to do a “kiss cam” like deal where he tried to find the best sign. A woman (plant) with a I heart Santino sign comes into the ring. They are both wearing cobras and their hands kiss. Then she grabs him and kisses him with such intensity that he passes out.

Sheamus vs. Ziggler is next.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Bryan jobbing?

:jay2bama:artest:kg1

Awesome.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Fuck are WWE doing with Sandow the guy worked an dark match.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

AJ is fucking awful. RELEASE HER NOW.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Charmqn said:


> PTP and AW are rappin about millions of dollars when Primo and Epico attack them in the back to a good reaction.


Are we seriously having a legit tag team feud? Awesome!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

No Sandow? Well, fuck this week then, I'm not watching.

I hope to God they haven't ruined him already.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

The Usos are out next. AW announces the Prime Time Players, who proceed to the the Usos.

Santino Marella comes out and gets kissed by someone in the crowd. Santino then left.

Jack Swagger came out an cut a promo. He talked about being an "All American American." Triple H's music hits and he hits the ring, nails Swagger with a pedigree and then heads to the back. This will likely not be televised.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

I hate the idea of face's tapping out to heels, especially when said face is supposed to be a credible champion. The Rhodes post match attack would have worked better if Christian had won the match as well, Ricardo could have unintentionally distracted ADR if they didn't want him losing clean. It's Christian though so i shouldn't be surprised.
:vince2


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Now I am all confused about where they are going with AJ/Bryan/Punk/Kane. Doesn't help that Punk is not at Smackdown.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

So AJ helped Kane win when Bryan had the Yes lock locked in? From the start I had AJ helping Bryan win the title. Well it seems this isnt about the title anymore, its just going to be Kane and Bryan. Fuck you WWE. I sware if we get Cena/Punk I will riot.:cuss:


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> The Usos are out next. AW announces the Prime Time Players, who proceed to the the Usos.
> 
> Santino Marella comes out and gets kissed by someone in the crowd. Santino then left.
> 
> Jack Swagger came out an cut a promo. He talked about being an "All American American." Triple H's music hits and he hits the ring, nails Swagger with a pedigree and then heads to the back. This will likely not be televised.


The part about HHH burying Swagger is kinda messed up


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No Sandow? Well, fuck this week then, I'm not watching.
> 
> I hope to God they haven't ruined him already.


Yeah,me too -_-'.
They're already trying to ruin Bryan,if Sandow is ruined too,then i guess i'll start my ultimate lurkage mode <_<'.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

They had him call Ryder a name so perhaps Sandow's first feud will be with Ryder


urca said:


> Yeah,me too -_-'.
> They're already trying to ruin Bryan,if Sandow is ruined too,then i guess i'll start my ultimate lurkage mode <_<'.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Cena is done with Show along with Johnny Ace...i'm not surprise and be prepared if they make Cena vs Punk for the title and Kane vs Daniel Bryan fued.

i hope not what i'm seeing "WWE drop fucking ball again"...WWE creative never got any storyline/angle right...


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Where in the world is Cesaro too


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Schmidty94 said:


> They had him call Ryder a name so perhaps Sandow's first feud will be with Ryder


Really?If so,then very good,the feud has potential due to the fact that their personalities will clash in that feud,just like Punk/Hardy.
But Ryder's place on the card isn't really that good,but at least we know he might be built from the bottom of the ladder not throwing the title at 'em like hot potatoes <.<'


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Najm al Din said:


> Where in the world is Cesaro too


What's really sad is that I keep forgetting about the guy because he only appears in spoiler results once every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



SJFC said:


> I hate the idea of face's tapping out to heels, especially when said face is supposed to be a credible champion. The Rhodes post match attack would have worked better if Christian had won the match as well, Ricardo could have unintentionally distracted ADR if they didn't want him losing clean. It's Christian though so i shouldn't be surprised.
> :vince2


That's the exact problem I had with it. It's way too overbooked. If they want to make Christian more sympathetic by having an injury and the title, let Rhodes or Del Rio do it. Both just makes it look like it's beat on Christian day at Smackdown.

And Rhodes/Christian should be done. What else can these two men possibly do in a feud?

It also doesn't help that Primo/Epico beat down O'Neil/Young after their tag match. Two beat downs shouldn't happen either on the same show.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

This week's show looks good even though Sandow is not on it which sucks I might still watch the show on YouTube.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

At least they have a plan with him unlike most guys that have been doing squash matches for months now. This feud can see how Damien does when he's working with someone else and could develop some heat because Ryder is a fan favorite for a lot of people.


urca said:


> Really?If so,then very good,the feud has potential due to the fact that their personalities will clash in that feud,just like Punk/Hardy.
> But Ryder's place on the card isn't really that good,but at least we know he might be built from the bottom of the ladder not throwing the title at 'em like hot potatoes <.<'


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



TomahawkJock said:


> So AJ helped Kane win when Bryan had the Yes lock locked in? From the start I had AJ helping Bryan win the title. Well it seems this isnt about the title anymore, its just going to be Kane and Bryan. Fuck you WWE. I sware if we get Cena/Punk I will riot.:cuss:



I don't know. Judging by the results of the past week it seems like the storyline is headed in the direction of AJ and Kane hooking up as opposed to a feud between Kane/Bryan or AJ/Bryan.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus defeated Dolph Ziggler with the Brogue kick.

#Buried


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus defeated Dolph Ziggler with the Brogue kick.
> 
> #Buried


:lmao Fucking EXCELLENT.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



gl83 said:


> I don't know. Judging by the results of the past week it seems like the storyline is headed in the direction of AJ and Kane hooking up as opposed to a feud between Kane/Bryan or AJ/Bryan.


Or just AJ playing mind games with all 3 men involved.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

MITB could be epic if this happens:

CM Punk vs. Cena for the WWE title.

Daniel Bryan wins MITB.

AJ distracts Cena to help Punk retain, so Cena gets pissed and does a beatdown to Punk after the match.

D-Bry cashes in after the main event and wins the WWE title.

Then at Summerslam, we get a triple threat match for the WWE title with Bryan/Cena/Punk where AJ finally chooses a side and helps Bryan retain the title.

That would be epic.

Hope it happens but I doubt it will.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Wait.. #buried? Was it under 18 seconds like Mania???


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Since Ziggler's momentum is now dead and Rhodes is still going after Christian, WWE is probably going to do Big Show vs. Sheamus for the WHC. He's really the only heel available unless they go with Del Rio again.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Sheamus beat Ziggler for the 100Th time. Come on WWE why do you make it like Man UTD are facing Wigan when Sheamus vs Ziggler we always know the outcome, borgue kick Sheamus wins this borgue kick is so predictable we know the match is over before it happens.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

WWE will piss of IWC if they going this way with Bryan fued with Kane...


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Would you rather have countless main events of Dolph Ziggler losing to Sheamus.
Or countless middle of the show matches of Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston?

Here is where the argument of "better to win midshow" or "lose main event" can formulate an answer.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

How is Ziggler's momentum dead?? He apparently had another great match against Sheamus and he was also cheered tonight


CaptainObvious said:


> Since Ziggler's momentum is now dead and Rhodes is still going after Christian, WWE is probably going to do Big Show vs. Sheamus for the WHC. He's really the only heel available unless they go with Del Rio again.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> Since Ziggler's momentum is now dead and Rhodes is still going after Christian, WWE is probably going to do Big Show vs. Sheamus for the WHC. He's really the only heel available unless they go with Del Rio again.


Technically they never went with Del Rio in the first place


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

:lmao This is like the fourth or fifth time in consecutive weeks that Sheamus brogue buried Ziggler?

And why does the GOAT Daniel Bryan get pinned two times in the same week?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



forzaitalia2012 said:


> Come on WWE why do you make it like Man UTD are facing Wigan when Sheamus vs Ziggler we always know the outcome


 Wigan beat Man United in their last encounter.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Cm Punk VS John Cena epic can't wait they always have 4 and above star matches. If WWE go this way that's awesome I then want Cm Punk VS John Cena VS Daniel Bryan that would be one the best triple threat matches ever.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Schmidty94 said:


> How is Ziggler's momentum dead?? He apparently had another great match against Sheamus and he was also cheered tonight


How is the crowd supposed to take Ziggler serious as a world title contender if he keeps losing?


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Kentonbomb said:


> Wigan beat Man United in their last encounter.


Hey that was an one off just like Ziggler beat Sheamus in the tag match last week, 9/10 we always know the outcome.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



forzaitalia2012 said:


> Cm Punk VS John Cena epic can't wait they always have 4 and above star matches. If WWE go this way that's awesome I then want Cm Punk VS John Cena VS Daniel Bryan that would be one the best triple threat matches ever.


They won't go with Punk vs Cena, one of them would have to turn heel and we would have the same shit as last year.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



forzaitalia2012 said:


> Cm Punk VS John Cena epic can't wait they always have 4 and above star matches. If WWE go this way that's awesome I then want Cm Punk VS John Cena VS Daniel Bryan that would be one the best triple threat matches ever.


Cena vs PUnk will happen, assume he still be champion by September...just saw this news article..

"Last night during RAW, WWE ran ads for the September Night of Champions pay-per-view in Boston that teased John Cena returning to the WWE Title picture. The voiceover said, “John Cena returns to his hometown of Boston to try and re-capture championship glory.”

i hope they put the title on Bryan and have Cena/Punk chase the title...Bryan is so over right now and he able to pull it off.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> How is the crowd supposed to take Ziggler serious as a world title contender if he keeps losing?


He's booked and billed as a bad guy. Let alone a cocky "show off" who for the most part is all talk. They don't want the crowd to take him serious at all.

He won't be that way for ever obviously, but for now that's what his character is.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

The burial of Daniel Bryan continues.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> Since Ziggler's momentum is now dead and Rhodes is still going after Christian, WWE is probably going to do Big Show vs. Sheamus for the WHC. He's really the only heel available unless they go with Del Rio again.


They've killed Ziggler's heel character unfortunately. He's getting into Christian territory now, where his character is just a guy who's not good enough to go over main event faces. They could still save him with a face turn, but heel Ziggler is dead. Bryan's getting dangerously close to being in the same situation. I'm not quite sure what heels they plan on carrying the company for the rest of the year, because they sure are blowing through them fast as hell.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

So I was right in assuming them moving to Bryan vs AJ/Kane.
Bet you Bryan's losing at MITB to Kane as well.
Bryan will probably win the blowoff at Summerslam though and moving on to ending Rey Mysterio's career.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Did Daniel Bryan say something he shouldn't have in the Peter Rosenberg interview? I haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

It could be Punk vs Tensai at money in the bank.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Wwe at the min...

Ryback Wins
Sin Cara Wins
Cena Wins
Sandow Wins
Cesaro Wins

these squash matches are gettin to boring at the min, never mind the endless rotational incarnations of putting Shamus/DBry/Kane/Punk in tag matches etc. Some great matches have occured but its just so same ol' shit without a better slant. Product is in need of a serious overall in booking, writing and development at the min.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



BrianAmbrose said:


> Did Daniel Bryan say something he shouldn't have in the Peter Rosenberg interview? I haven't listened to it yet.


I don't think so. Just seems like typical WWE roller-coaster booking.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

If I were a Ziggler fan, I'd be PRAYING for a face turn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

So.....Ziggler loses to Fella 4 times in like 3 weeks. And ADR squashes the US champ (again) and goes over the IC Champ in the same week. Hopefully the victory over Christian wasn't clean, but still.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

when wade Barrett return?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Don't know why you guys are freaking out about Bryan. They're clearly dragging out the storyline in which AJ is doing the most damage to Bryan (sort of a revenge), then the will eventually reunite. Remember, he hasnt lost clean, as in proper clean ever. 
Mania - 'Distracted' by AJ
ER - DQ'd himself.
OTL - lost due to being overzealous and made champ tap.
NWO - Triple Threat bullshit.
Raw - Tag team bullshit.
Management has a plan for Bryan, they're fully behind him. Doubt they can mess it up from here.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

With Vickie in charge next week, it's pretty damn obvious what's gonna happen

I can see it now

RAW: Ziggler gets a title match against Punk, he loses
Smackdown: Ziggler gets a title match against Sheamus, he loses

The end


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

So since Sandow is wrestling the dark match hes done for? Kane wrestled the fucking pre show match last month and is now in the Main event scene, Also Bryan's done for now? Why cause AJ caused a distraction and Kane got the win this furthers the fued. My god some people on this site.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



apokalypse said:


> when wade Barrett return?


I want him to have a FULL recovery, but DAMN, Wade, Jericho, and Orton are desperately needed. Swagger...


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

So AJ has chosen Kane to fuck Bryan over. Bryan feuds with Kane and gains nothing in the process and what could have been a kick ass diva storyline is DOA. AJ will lose all her momentum siding with boring ass Kane. How many divas have they put with Kane over the years and how many times did it turn out remotely interesting? What a waste. To those doubters (and you know who you are), "I told you so."

As for Punk...if Show is participating in MITB then maybe he gets Cena again. Cena wins the title (Cena isn't losing/putting the guy over again. It's time to get his wins back) of course.

So much potential flushed down the crapper.


Edit: Oh Jesus. Dolph got pinned by Sheamus too? Do these fuckers want to go the way of WCW? MAKE SOME NEW MAIN EVENTERS VINCE!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Happenstan said:


> So AJ has chosen Kane to fuck Bryan over. Bryan feuds with Kane and gains nothing in the process and what could have been a kick ass diva storyline is DOA. AJ will lose all her momentum siding with boring ass Kane. How many divas have they put with Kane over the years and how many times did it turn out remotely interesting? What a waste. To those doubters (and you know who you are), "I told you so."
> 
> As for Punk...if Show is participating in MITB then maybe he gets Cena again. Cena wins the title (Cena isn't losing/putting the guy over again. It's time to get his wins back) of course.
> 
> So much potential flushed down the crapper.


If DB eventually goes over Kane and then goes back feuding with Punk then maybe that's where it all goes down for sure.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

I'm thinking (and hoping) people are reading to much into the Bryan/Kane match. I think this will simply set up a number one contenders match on Raw. I see Kane winning it (perhaps with some AJ shennanigans), and then at MitB Bryan wins the brief case, Kane looses to Punk, and Bryan cashes in after AJ low blows Punk.

I think the people saying that AJ is clearly with Kane now are forgetting her look while being carried away at No Way Out, she's messing with Kane and getting in his head.


----------



## Azhazel (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Kane will end up getting screwed by AJ (obvious) and AJ reunites with Bryan, (obvious) and Bryan joining Sheamus in the WHC picture (as well as ADR) having a disgusting Cena/Punk feud for the WWE title. I hope Kane gets some momentum and WINS a friggin' feud this year(title or not)


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Okay I know most of us have no patience but lets look at it this way.
Daniel Bryan vs. Kane feud at MITB separates Bryan/Punk. And also gives Bryan a big win to restart their feud to conclude at Summerslam. 
Am I being optimistic probably...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Yeah, losing to the WORLD CHAMPION = Buried.

Fucking moronic thinking.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Huganomics said:


> Yeah, losing to the WORLD CHAMPION = Buried.
> 
> Fucking moronic thinking.


losing to the world champion 4 times in a row=Buried


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Damn, I'm really starting to miss Orton. He made Smackdown way more watchable.

Looks like a typical Smackdown to me, a jobber fest. It's a shameful thing (pun intended) that Ziggler keeps jobbing. Hopefully this means he will eventually turn face though.

I'll tune in to watch Del Rio vs Christian and maybe Sheamus vs Ziggler. Will change the channel for the rest of the squash matches. Sick of these retarded Ryback squash matches and annoying Santino promos.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Lol at this site. D-Bry loses in an unclean fashion (again) and people think he's done for. Ziggler loses to a world champion and people think he's getting "herp, derp, buried." Some of ya'll seriously need to chill out and actually wait and see what happens at the end before ya'll start blowing a gasket over this shit. 

I know for certain that Kane is getting played by somebody, though in the end. Divas always break Kane's heart in the long run.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

i feel like they change the script at the last minute before NWO...the whole shit gone nowhere and nothing came out of PPV.


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Having Christian tap cleanly to del Rio with no build and then continuing the Cody feud is some pretty awful booking. Cesaro should have been set up tonight as Christian's next challenger. And why is Dolph losing to Sheamus _again_? At least they bothered to protect Bryan, I guess.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Only thing I'm interested in is Del Rio/Christian and Primetime Players/Usos.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Crappy ass show lol


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

looooooooooool at the bryan is buried posts!
a 5 years old kid will tell you it is all a setup for a bryan-aj Screwjob 
bryan is rumored to feud with cena after summerslam untill royal rumble so they are definitely solidifying his position as the top heel in the company not burying him


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



expmsct said:


> Having Christian tap cleanly to del Rio with no build and then continuing the Cody feud is some pretty awful booking. Cesaro should have been set up tonight as Christian's next challenger.


I would have liked to see Sandow since their characters are going to have to clash in the near future. 

I could ignore the bad booking (Christian has had a bunch of victories so this one loss doesn't derail him at all) if both Rhodes and Del Rio didn't go after the same arm after pulling that stunt at No Way Out. What's next, Christian starts to wrestle one armed? Now that I said that, watch creative do that.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Del Rio and Christian had the best match of the year on 2011, so they got a lengthy match this SD? awesome!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



the fox said:


> looooooooooool at the bryan is buried posts!
> a 5 years old kid will tell you it is all a setup for a bryan-aj Screwjob
> bryan is rumored to feud with cena after summerslam untill royal rumble so they are definitely solidifying his position as the top heel in the company not burying him


I think anybody with common sense can tell you that Kane + Diva = A heartbroken Kane.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Daniel Bryan laying on his back staring at the lights all night every night!


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Brodus Clay said:


> Del Rio and Christian had the best match of the year on 2011, so they got a lengthy match this SD? awesome!


Guys who send in spoilers have no concept of what a long match is. Christian-Ziggler was described as long when it was 5 minutes. 8:40 is hardly long either.



CaptainObvious said:


> I would have liked to see Sandow since their characters are going to have to clash in the near future.


I would hold off on Christian-Sandow until later in Christian's reign, as Sandow is a pretty likely candidate to end it. Christian getting involved in the Teddy/Aksana/Cesaro thing would further establish him as a face and establish Cesaro as an in-ring competitor. Instead, Christian now has a clean submission loss to an old adversary and another defense on the horizon against a guy he's beaten twice already. Hey, it's not my company...


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Smackdown doesn't sound all too exciting...not that it's been over the past weeks


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



expmsct said:


> Instead, Christian now has a clean submission loss to an old adversary and another defense on the horizon against a guy he's beaten twice already. Hey, it's not my company...


And for Rhodes, that will just make him look worse as he goes 0-3. There isn't a strong booking reason to get the title off Christian and on to Rhodes. Rhodes doesn't need the IC title and it would just hinder his progress if he got it again.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



the fox said:


> looooooooooool at the bryan is buried posts!
> a 5 years old kid will tell you it is all a setup for a bryan-aj Screwjob
> bryan is rumored to feud with cena after summerslam untill royal rumble so they are definitely solidifying his position as the top heel in the company not burying him


Really? Link to a source for that rumor? I hope it happens, because then Bryan would be the real main event, but I haven't seen any rumors saying about that feud.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> And for Rhodes, that will just make him look worse as he goes 0-3. There isn't a strong booking reason to get the title off Christian and on to Rhodes. Rhodes doesn't need the IC title and it would just hinder his progress if he got it again.


Yeah, I thought Rhodes was a likely candidate for MITB, but they probably think it's too early which I completely disagree with. He's been carrying the midcard on his back and now with Christian Taking over the reigns for a few months and Sandow could've ended his reign as the IC Champion and Christian could've resumed his feud with Cody for the World Championship. Much better route to have taken IMO.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

They could be "continuing" the Rhodes/Christian feud mainly because they're going to stick both guys in MitB anyway. If that's the case, continuing established rivalries makes sense.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Everything is falling into place where Bryan keeps losing until he's one fifth as over as he was before and then the WWE can say, "Well we tried to push him, but he just wasn't staying over. The fans just don't take him seriously, must be because he's too small. Oh well, let's push Kane some more." Rinse and repeat.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> Yeah, I thought Rhodes was a likely candidate for MITB, but they probably think it's too early which I completely disagree with. He's been carrying the midcard on his back and now with Christian Taking over the reigns for a few months and Sandow could've ended his reign as the IC Champion and Christian could've resumed his feud with Cody for the World Championship. Much better route to have taken IMO.


Both guys will be in the MITB match...


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



ecabney said:


> Both guys will be in the MITB match...


Na, I think they'll have a singles match for the IC Title.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> Na, I think they'll have a singles match for the IC Title.


And I think they'll be in one of the MITB matches.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> Everything is falling into place where Bryan keeps losing until he's one fifth as over as he was before and then the WWE can say, "Well we tried to push him, but he just wasn't staying over. The fans just don't take him seriously, must be because he's too small. Oh well, let's push Kane some more." Rinse and repeat.


Dude, we get it, you like to be the negative guy that says "I told ya so" when things don't go your way, nobody cares.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Here's a factoid to show how you should never bet on Daniel Bryan on a PPV singles match. He hasn't won a scheduled singles PPV match since Survivor Series 2010!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Christian receives some of his bigger pops in ladder matches. So I think WWE will go ahead and book him for the MITB ladder match. Rhodes will be booked also. 

During MITB, Rhodes will probably be occupied with Christian, which will be enough of a distraction to have someone else win the briefcase. That angers Rhodes and they have their final match at SummerSlam.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> Here's a factoid to show how you should never bet on Daniel Bryan on a PPV singles match. He hasn't won a scheduled singles PPV match since Survivor Series 2010!


Nope, he just won an Elimination Chamber and Triple Threat Steel cage match against 2 monsters.

Here's a factoid to show WWE loves them some D-Bry:

He's been in a heavyweight title match every PPV since December 2011.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> Here's a factoid to show how you should never bet on Daniel Bryan on a PPV singles match. He hasn't won a scheduled singles PPV match since Survivor Series 2010!


How many times was he booked on a card after that, though? Dude has only been in four singles matches since then so I have no idea why you even brought that up since it's irrelevant. You seriously need to chill out and quit over-analyzing shit all the time. You'd probably feel better.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

I hope whoever wins the MITB match this year, blows it and loses... just for once.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

No Damien Sandow? For real?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



The Redeemer said:


> Dude, we get it, you like to be the negative guy that says "I told ya so" when things don't go your way, nobody cares.


And there were people who were so sure that Bryan was winning the title and reuniting with AJ at No Way Out, Over the Limit, and Extreme Rules, that's become a running gag. Now it's going to be MITB and then Summerslam, great fun for WWE creative staff to keep dangling that troll carrot, while AJ's dangling off of Kane.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Yo, ecabney, you got the detailed spoilers?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> And there were people who were so sure that Bryan was winning the title and reuniting with AJ at No Way Out, Over the Limit, and Extreme Rules, that's become a running gag. Now it's going to be MITB and then Summerslam, great fun for WWE creative staff to keep dangling that troll carrot, while AJ's dangling off of Kane.


So are you a fan of anybody or do you just like mocking everybody who enjoys storylines and likes to predict what will happen?

The whole "WWE will mess it up I told you so" shtick is getting old. I don't care if things don't go exactly as I predicted, as long as D-Bry is on my TV screen entertaining me every week and I can discuss his storyline on here, I'm good. People constantly talking about how WWE screws up are irritating.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



The Redeemer said:


> So are you a fan of anybody or do you just like mocking everybody who enjoys storylines and likes to predict what will happen?
> 
> The whole "WWE will mess it up I told you so" shtick is getting old. I don't care if things don't go exactly as I predicted, as long as D-Bry is on my TV screen entertaining me every week and I can discuss his storyline on here, I'm good. People constantly talking about how WWE screws up are irritating.


I'm a fan of good, logical storytelling. This isn't it, it's just week to week, fly by the seat booking to try and pop the audience or pop a rating for that one segment.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Well I've enjoyed D-Bry's storylines since November 2011, so I'll keep my faith in Bryan and WWE to entertain me every week over your non-stop negative bitching.

Good luck to you, though. I hope you get entertained soon.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yo, ecabney, you got the detailed spoilers?





> SPOILERS: WWE SmackDown Results 6/22
> 
> Posted by: Ben Kerin of WrestlingNewsSource.com on Jun 19 2012
> 
> ...





> The Usos vs. Prime Time Players (AW introduces the "future WWE champions", hashtag "millions of dollars") - AW distracts the ref allowing Young to crotch one of the Usos on the top rope, allowing Titus to hit an elevated spinebuster for the win. Heidenreich and Snitsky meet the Players on the ramp and congratulate them on their win. They are attacked by the Usos but gain the advantage with Jimmy being thrown into the stairs and Jey sent through a table.
> 
> A No Holds Barred DVD commercial airs. Zeus lives!
> 
> ...


Detailed Spoilers


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



The Redeemer said:


> So are you a fan of anybody or do you just like mocking everybody who enjoys storylines and likes to predict what will happen?
> 
> The whole "WWE will mess it up I told you so" shtick is getting old. I don't care if things don't go exactly as I predicted, as long as D-Bry is on my TV screen entertaining me every week and I can discuss his storyline on here, I'm good. People constantly talking about how WWE screws up are irritating.



Actually I said that not vanboxmeer. Kinda funny watching someone go all high and mighty about someone else's opinions when they can't even keep 2 distinctly different posters straight in their own head. Actually...maybe that explains why you are so willing to give WWE the benefit of the doubt after countless disappointments. BTW check my past posts, I am a huge D-Bry fan. I would also love to be wrong but I am also a realist. Try it some time. They fooled me once with Christian last year, I refuse to bend over so they can have seconds. You are more than welcome to continue taking it if you wish.




the fox said:


> bryan is rumored to feud with cena after summerslam untill royal rumble so they are definitely solidifying his position as the top heel in the company not burying him


Seriously? Who's ass did you pull that out of?


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



ecabney said:


> Detailed Spoilers


Needs more Heidenreich.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Happenstan said:


> Actually I said that not vanboxmeer. Kinda funny watching someone go all high and mighty about someone else's opinions when they can't even keep 2 distinctly different posters straight in their own head. Actually...maybe that explains why you are so willing to give WWE the benefit of the doubt after countless disappointments. BTW check my past posts, I am a huge D-Bry fan. I would also love to be wrong but I am also a realist. Try it some time. They fooled me once with Christian last year, I refuse to bend over so they can have seconds. You are more than welcome to continue taking it if


LOLWUT. It wasn't an exact quote, so it doesn't matter what you said. I don't know who you are, but it was HIS posts that I implied it from.

Carry on with your irrelevant opinions, though . (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



ecabney said:


> Detailed Spoilers


:lmao thanks. WWE needs Naomi and Ziggles to dominate. (Y)


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Barbershop window needs to make a shirt : "Is AJ back with Daniel Bryan yet?" on the back, and "No! No! No!" on the front.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

The Punk/Bryan program was fucked, the second they added AJ and Kane to the mix, anyway. They do Punk/Cena part 2 at MITB, we get another epic match and Cena legitimises Punk's status at a top guy, by putting him over clean - it's perfect. Neither needs to be heel, just make it about who's the better man... Punk wins and proves he really is the BITW. Punk gets elevated even more and Cena loses nothing. I personally wouldn't care if Punk and Cena feuded for a whole year - their chemistry is second to none and they always have outstanding matches.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Where's SSS? (Smackdown Savior Sandow) they've already gotten lazy on him? god, F this company.

I'll watch Christian vs. Alberto and the main event, I swear to god I'll RAGE if they give Big Slow the MITB briefcase.

Wade Barrett can't return quickly enough....


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



expmsct said:


> Guys who send in spoilers have no concept of what a long match is. Christian-Ziggler was described as long when it was 5 minutes. 8:40 is hardly long either.


You are right I expected over 10 minutes :cuss:


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



ecabney said:


> Dark segment: Jack Swagger comes to the ring, grabs mic. "that's right, say my name. I'm the Captain of the Combover, the All American American American Jack Swagger. I should be on this show in the main event, not Ziggler. There's greatness in me that wants to have spending money and get out and buy a new pair of shoes. I'm more man than anyone backstage. I do not suck. Look at my hair. It's like an ocean of blond riding on lightning."
> *HHH's music hits to a MONSTROUS reaction.* He asks for the mic from Sawgger, hits him with a crystal phallus and Pedigrees him. The music only stopped for 10 seconds. The crowd loved this! HHH picks up the phallus and remarks, "You'd be surprised what they make these out of." HUGE POP.
> 
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus - Sheamus gets a really nice reaction, *second best of the night behind HHH.*


Thanks. That's all really. Get HHH in his wrestling gear, suit needs to go quick. He needs to be full time on the roster, he is miles better than all these Punk's


----------



## aaronoafc (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Just reading the spoilers on IWN - sounds like an okay show, can't be any worse than RAW has been recently. Wish they'd give a proper feud to Ryback though...
http://www.internetwrestlingnews.com/2012/06/smackdown-spoilers-for-this-friday-0622.html


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Yay, let's give the guy who constantly complains and gets injured a clean win over the IC champ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Where's SSS? (Smackdown Savior Sandow) they've already gotten lazy on him? god, F this company.


It wasn't posted in here according to what I saw but other spoilers say he was in a backstage segment with Foley and Ryder, which probably means he squashes Ryder next week. As long as he's still on the show, I can deal with him not having a match every week. My fear was that they didn't use him whatsoever but I've since found out that's not the case.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

If people don't get that story line wise that AJ has been trying to get Bryan's attention and until that story line is resolved that Bryan can't really concentrate on anything else i.e championships, etc, I don't know what to tell ya. As for Sheamus beating Zigs? big whoop. They need to seperate him and vickie hopefully theres a big swwerve and vicki turns on zigs for swagger, allowing him to move on to bigger better things. They can only cover him with her heat for so long. the rest is a regular smackdown tomfoolery which is ok i guess


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> Jack Swagger came out an cut a promo. He talked about being an "All American American." Triple H's music hits and he hits the ring, nails Swagger with a pedigree and then heads to the back. This will likely not be televised.


Damn... Triple and The shovel is a long love story


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> Yeah, Bryan's main eventing career is over.


fpalm Kane has beaten John Cena and Randy Orton CLEAN in his current run, and yet they decided to not give him a clean victory over Bryan. Tell me more about how that means Bryans main event run is over.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Dolph lost clean to Sheamus again? This is like a running joke now, FFS.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Everytime I get excited about something WWE fucks it up recently. Punk/Cena last year wasnt done right. Lesnar/Cena wasnt done right at all IMO. Jerichos return was kinda eh. Just everything.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Shawn Morrison said:


> fpalm Kane has beaten John Cena and Randy Orton CLEAN in his current run, and yet they decided to not give him a clean victory over Bryan. Tell me more about how that means Bryans main event run is over.


When did Kane beat Cena?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



mblonde09 said:


> The Punk/Bryan program was fucked, the second they added AJ and Kane to the mix, anyway. They do Punk/Cena part 2 at MITB, we get another epic match and Cena legitimises Punk's status at a top guy, by putting him over clean - it's perfect. Neither needs to be heel, just make it about who's the better man... Punk wins and proves he really is the BITW. Punk gets elevated even more and Cena loses nothing. I personally wouldn't care if Punk and Cena feuded for a whole year - their chemistry is second to none and they always have outstanding matches.


You're dreaming. Punk isn't beating Cena again. At best there will be a DQ finish of some kind and Cena takes the title at Summersham.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Ziggler losing to Sheamus is starting to piss me off. After the first match people are all excited that Ziggler took Sheamus to his limit! Yeah! Next week Ziggler loses again.."Well Damn it." PPV: Ziggler loses. "Fucking hell." He comes out to face Sheamus on SD. "Not this shit again." Ziggler loses. "Well who ddint see that one coming?"

I just hope this is leading to a face turn.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Dark segment: Jack Swagger comes to the ring, grabs mic. "that's right, say my name. I'm the Captain of the Combover, the All American American American Jack Swagger. I should be on this show in the main event, not Ziggler. There's greatness in me that wants to have spending money and get out and buy a new pair of shoes. I'm more man than anyone backstage. I do not suck. Look at my hair. It's like an ocean of blond riding on lightning."

Best promo we never heard.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



TomahawkJock said:


> I just hope this is leading to a face turn.


I think Ziggler would be in even worse shape with a face turn right now. There just isn't a top level, credible heel that's available for him. To be fair, that's because WWE doesn't build up credible heel challengers and there are very few chances to turn anyone face.

Looking at the options, Swagger would be a feud that no one would really care about since Swagger is a heel jobber. Tensai is completely off the map. A returning The Miz would be seen as a jobber because of his past booking. Rhodes would be a good choice but he's still feuding with Christian. Sandow and Cesaro will have to be put over in their first feud and this won't benefit Ziggler. He's stuck as a heel. What WWE needed to do was let Sheamus put over Ziggler so he has credibility as a top heel. 

Moving forward, I think the best bet is a three way for the IC title at SummerSlam with Rhodes, Ziggler, and Christian. Ziggler would still be a heel, but if Christian retains (and he should), that opens the door for a Ziggler face turn later on Rhodes.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> I think Ziggler would be in even worse shape with a face turn right now. There just isn't a top level, credible heel that's available for him. To be fair, that's because WWE doesn't build up credible heel challengers and there are very few chances to turn anyone heel.
> 
> Looking at the options, Swagger would be a feud that no one would really care about since Swagger is a heel jobber. Tensai is completely off the map. A returning The Miz would be seen as a jobber because of his past booking. Rhodes would be a good choice but he's still feuding with Christian. Sandow and Cesaro will have to be put over in their first feud and this won't benefit Ziggler. He's stuck as a heel. *What WWE needed to do was let Sheamus put over Ziggler so he has credibility as a top heel. *
> Moving forward, I think the best bet is a three way for the IC title at SummerSlam with Rhodes, Ziggler, and Christian. Ziggler would still be a heel, but if Christian retains (and he should), that opens the door for a Ziggler face turn later on Rhodes.


WWE dropped the ball again. They should of had at least Ziggler win one of the matchups with Sheamus. At least one not counting the tag match.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> I think Ziggler would be in even worse shape with a face turn right now. There just isn't a top level, credible heel that's available for him. To be fair, that's because WWE doesn't build up credible heel challengers and there are very few chances to turn anyone heel.
> 
> Looking at the options, Swagger would be a feud that no one would really care about since Swagger is a heel jobber. Tensai is completely off the map. A returning The Miz would be seen as a jobber because of his past booking. Rhodes would be a good choice but he's still feuding with Christian. Sandow and Cesaro will have to be put over in their first feud and this won't benefit Ziggler. He's stuck as a heel. What WWE needed to do was let Sheamus put over Ziggler so he has credibility as a top heel.
> 
> Moving forward, I think the best bet is a three way for the IC title at SummerSlam with Rhodes, Ziggler, and Christian. Ziggler would still be a heel, but if Christian retains (and he should), that opens the door for a Ziggler face turn later on Rhodes.


There at a point where it's almost impossible to build up new guys'. The only guys' on the roster that can get people to break the glass ceiling is Cena and Punk(Very Arguable). They will never Put anyone over Cena, and Punk still doesn't seem like a top guy. They missed their opportunity when guys like Edge, Batista, Shawn, Undertaker, Hunter etc. were all leaving and they never put anyone over on these guys. That's why guys like Sheamus, Daniel Bryan, Alberto Del Rio and the list goes on and on, still seem like upper midcarders, because your never going to get truly over by beating jobbers. They missed their opportunity and they are at a serious rough spot right now.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Big Show ruined Money in the Bank.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

I'm also getting a bit annoyed with Ziggler losing to Sheamus all the bloody time. 

It seemed they wanted to push him. When he first lost to Sheamus it wasnt bad as it was sold as Ziggler taking Sheamus to the limit, the second time it was annoying there wasnt any storyline behind it, at the PPV he lost clean again and now again losing on Smackdown. It's been like four times in a month! It doesnt make any sense, beating Ziggler four times in a row doesnt do much for Sheamus either.

It seems like Ziggler is getting more and more of a focal reaction from the crowd each week, they need to capitalise on it right now before people stop caring. And having him lose to the same guy, in the exact same way each time they face is helping nobody really.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

great fucking fat bastard taking Wade's Money in the bank spot while, Wade is forced to stay at home and watch crappy England try to play football against Italy.


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

So no Damien Sandow ??!! Fuck this shit, I'm not watching !


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

LOL so again IWC did it. ''Hey! Ziggler is getting on a ppv I'm glad ADR is injured...best match it doesn't matter he has no build'' when it was claimed a lot of times ADR vs Sheamus was boring because there was barely build...but hey is Ziggler it doesn't matter !....-__-

Ziggler loses but IWC says it was awesome...match of the fucking night! and blah blah blah

Ziggler loses with Sheamus again now they hate it xD...stop getting excited when your favorite wrestler only legit defeat in a while was with Swagger.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Just because Big Show says he's going to MITB doesn't mean that he's going in the ladder match. In fact, I can't imagine him on a ladder. That seems like a disaster. Instead, he'll probably face Sheamus for the WHC.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



forzaitalia2012 said:


> great fucking fat bastard taking Wade's Money in the bank spot while, Wade is forced to stay at home and watch crappy England try to play football against Italy.


Crappy England try to play football? and this is coming from an Italy fan? quite possibly the dullest most uninspiring absolutely boring cheats of a nation to ever win the World Cup. Yeah, okay.

And the fat bastard isn't taking Barrett's spot, if he is in he would have been in regardless, I just hope he doesn't win.



> Moving forward, I think the best bet is a three way for the IC title at SummerSlam with Rhodes, Ziggler, and Christian. Ziggler would still be a heel, but if Christian retains (and he should), that opens the door for a Ziggler face turn later on Rhodes.


That sounds cool but then who wins MITB? Ziggler and/or Rhodes are practically the only viable choices at this point. I am very worried they are gonna give it Big Show in a Kane 2010 style move and it will be hottible and a totaly waste.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Crappy England try to play football? and this is coming from an Italy fan? quite possibly the dullest most uninspiring absolutely boring cheats of a nation to ever win the World Cup. Yeah, okay.
> 
> And the fat bastard isn't taking Barrett's spot, if he is in he would have been in regardless, I just hope he doesn't win.
> 
> ...


Just watch Cena win the Raw one. And Sin Cara wins the Smackdown one.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> That sounds cool but then who wins MITB? Ziggler and/or Rhodes are practically the only viable choices at this point. I am very worried they are gonna give it Big Show in a Kane 2010 style move and it will be hottible and a totaly waste.


WWE has really booked themselves into a problem. Ziggler/Rhodes seem like the favorites to win, but neither have been booked in a way that anyone would believe that they are capable of holding a briefcase. I think if they were going to take the briefcase, WWE would try to build them up more than they are. And with Rhodes, continuing his feud with Christian seems like a clear indication that he's not the winner for Smackdown.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> WWE has really booked themselves into a problem. Ziggler/Rhodes seem like the favorites to win, but neither have been booked in a way that anyone would believe that they are capable of holding a briefcase. I think if they were going to take the briefcase, WWE would try to build them up more than they are. And with Rhodes, continuing his feud with Christian seems like a clear indication that he's not the winner for Smackdown.


I think Christian and Rhodes will both be in the MITB match tbh, to the fans they are both guys that would have a chance in winning and are two of the better performers on the SD roster, them having a 3rd straight singles PPV match at MITB would be kinda boring.

It makes sense to carry the feud on if both guys are in the ladder match, they could do an angle where Christian and Rhodes are both on top of the ladder, Rhodes does something massively heelish like spits in Christian's face or something, pushes him off and wins. I think that would be a good ending to the Smackdown one (if they do 2) and could potentially set up a "winner take all match" at Summerslam.

If there are indeed two MITB's and Rhodes and Christian aren't in SD's that would be a huge mistake on WWE's part imo. Having Rhodes job to Christian on 4 PPV's in a row would kinda bury him too.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

The WWE sometimes makes a point of giving MitB winners a ridiculous number of losses leading up to winning the case anyway. Remember when Swagger won after being jobbed out for several months? I don't recall Bryan being super successful prior to winning, and then he lost a bunch after taking the case. The WWE would rather try to "shock" people than have actual builds toward anything.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Big Show has no business being in the Money in the Bank match. He should facing Brodus Clay. David Otunga does nothing for Clay since he's jobbed to Cena like 20 times and he has even jobbed to the likes of Santino. Big Show vs. Brodus Clay should happen at MITB. Clay going over Show would be great for him.

I prefer to see mid-card guys like Cesaro, McIntyre and Sandow in the match so they can actually show the audience what they can do rather than having an old washed up giant in his 40s taking the spotlight. If Big Show wins MITB this year WWE is officially done. They have failed to build new stars for the last 3-4 years and eventually is going to do permanent damage.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Cody hasn't jobbed to Christian, he's lost to Christian.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Chris22 said:


> Cody hasn't jobbed to Christian, he's lost to Christian.


This. I swear people misuse that term on here.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



> World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus defeated Dolph Ziggler with the Brogue kick.


That isn't gonna get old.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Someone needs to provide a PROPER definition as to what jobbing is, and someone needs to start punishing those who don't use it correctly. The sort of punishment that involves flogging.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

The IWC doesn't know what jobbing, buried & credibility means.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



JoseBxNYC said:


> The IWC doesn't know what jobbing, buried & credibility means.


Sure they do. Well, at least 99% of the IWC. However, all three of these terms involve some degree of interpretation. What one person sees as buried, another doesn't. 

But, in my opinion, the IWC is very aware of bad and lazy booking which Smackdown has completely been ruined by in recent months and especially in recent weeks. There isn't a reason for 90% of the stuff that they put on the show and people are correct in pointing it out. It's a shame that WWE will never listen and they will never fix Smackdown so that it becomes more of a relevant show.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Gimmicky said:


> Someone needs to provide a PROPER definition as to what jobbing is, and someone needs to start punishing those who don't use it correctly. The sort of punishment that involves flogging.


It's a term heavily misused. The likes of Tyler Reks were called "jobbers" simply because he didn't appear on the main show. Even though during that time, he was on a winning streak on Superstars. It may not have been the main show, but he wasn't jobbing. Same when Primo and Epico first became tag champs. Few people called them jobbers because they had matches on Superstars instead of RAW, even though they won every match they had.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



JoseBxNYC said:


> The IWC doesn't know what jobbing, buried & credibility means.


Would you say Jack Swagger hasn't been Jobbing, Buried, and lost all cred, if so, then no, I don't know any of those terms. I am sorry.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Shawn Morrison said:


> fpalm Kane has beaten John Cena and Randy Orton CLEAN in his current run, and yet they decided to not give him a clean victory over Bryan. Tell me more about how that means Bryans main event run is over.


Exactly. It doesn't make since that he can win against better fighters than DB and Punk but lose against them.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

People that wants to see Barrett back, thinking he'd be great for the show... are SOOOO wrong. The guy is as interesting as a bird's shit on a pole.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



TOM MADISON said:


> People that wants to see Barrett back, thinking he'd be great for the show... are SOOOO wrong. The guy is as interesting as a bird's shit on a pole.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



mblonde09 said:


> Speak for yourself.


How was he speaking for other people?

I agree with him, though.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

At least Barrett has had a good feud to make him look like a credible heel. Feud with Orton was decent, feud with Cena was alright too. Made him look decently good as a heel.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



ecabney said:


> This. I swear people misuse that term on here.


OMG I MISUSED WRESTLING TERMS SHOOT ME NOW.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



TomahawkJock said:


> At least Barrett has had a good feud to make him look like a credible heel. *Feud with Orton was decent*, feud with Cena was alright too. Made him look decently good as a heel.


He threw Orton down a flight of stairs and nobody cared, and then Orton came back and hit two RKO's on him which killed his momentum. That feud was trash, and did nothing for Barrett.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



ecabney said:


> He throw Orton down a flight of stairs and nobody cared, and then Orton came back and hit two RKO's on him which killed his momentum. That feud was trash, and did nothing for Barrett.


To be honest, all I seen was the flight of stairs shit and people talked about it so damn much that I thought it was a good feud. I havent watched SD in god knows how long anyways. Who the hell knows what WWE has planned for their "future". It seems as if they dont build anyone up anymore. I thought they were doing something good with Barrett after the Nexus/Cena thing. Turns out I was wrong.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



ecabney said:


> Detailed Spoilers


Holy crap. Does this mean we might finally be getting a storyline/feud going for Zack Ryder? I'm not going to hold my breath but it WOULD be about damn time. 

Come on WWE, make Ryder vs Sandow happen. I don't care if Ryder moves to Smackdown permanently, just start something new already! Heaven knows the midcard needs life.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Just read Ryback squashed Blk Jeez. I assume that's the Blk Jeez/Sabian from CZW? If so that's pretty cool.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



ecabney said:


> He threw Orton down a flight of stairs and nobody cared, and then Orton came back and hit two RKO's on him which killed his momentum. That feud was trash, and did nothing for Barrett.


The Orton/Barrett feud was just to keep both men busy. WWE wasn't going to put Barrett over Orton, even though Barrett needed it.

When Barrett comes back, they need to change his character as a mob boss type heel who has others do his bidding. He's a natural as a villian leader so WWE needs to take advantage of that as Barrett won't get over another way.


----------



## ksamemo (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

like always bad show


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

ADR beats Christian. fpalm
Sheamus beats Dolph again. fpalm
Fuck this company. :cornette


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

I don't understand why Big Show is talking about Money in the Bank on Smackdown when he is on Raw.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

big show in another MITB match, is he bringing his ladder again?


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Del-Rio beats Christian? What absurd insanity is this?


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Lol. How many times have Sheamus already beat Ziggler? This is so downright pathetic.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Shawn Morrison said:


> Del-Rio beats Christian? What absurd insanity is this?


This is one of the cases where seeing it on youtube helps (I also questioned it when the spoilers were released because it wasn't clear then). Christian's face character is going to have an injured left shoulder to gain sympathy moving forward. By being beaten by two heels, it furthered the Rhodes/Christian feud along with giving Christian another obstacle in Del Rio. It also makes you question how long Christian can actually keep the title one armed since every heel opponent knows his weakness. It's how a face should be properly booked, but they refuse to do it with some other faces. If they can figure this out for a midcard feud, there's no excuse for the mismanaged WHC feud that is being booked.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Decent Smackdown.

Match Quality wise it was pretty solid. ADR going over christian Doesn't bug me since Ricardo got involved. More Christian/Rhodes is fine with me. Dolph Losing to Sheamus is stupid as fuck. AJ should be fired and Bryan NEEDS to win the title at Money In The Bank, if not I'm losing all hope.

Also AW is a fucking God.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> Decent Smackdown.
> 
> Match Quality wise it was pretty solid. ADR going over christian Doesn't bug me since Ricardo got involved. More Christian/Rhodes is fine with me. Dolph Losing to Sheamus is stupid as fuck. AJ should be fired and Bryan NEEDS to win the title at Money In The Bank, if not I'm losing all hope.
> 
> Also AW is a fucking God.


Daniel Bryan isn't going to win anything at Money in the Bank. If he gets his hand raised and is rewarded a belt, he's only going to give it back at Summerslam because no one would buy him as a real champion anymore anyways, it's over for him till next year. He's gone from multi-faceted manipulative wrestling genius who always had a plan for every situation, to a guy who just says "Yes!" and wrestles like a babyface to garner more "Yes!" chants until he loses the match.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Gotta give it up for SD! for actually building storylines this week. Looks like the Kane/Punk/D-Bry/AJ is continuing going into MITB. Scust at the editing room dubbing the fuck out of D-Bry's entrance doe.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> Daniel Bryan isn't going to win anything at Money in the Bank. If he gets his hand raised and is rewarded a belt, he's only going to give it back at Summerslam because no one would buy him as a real champion anymore anyways, it's over for him till next year. *He's gone from multi-faceted manipulative wrestling genius who always had a plan for every situation, to a guy who just says "Yes!" and wrestles like a babyface to garner more "Yes!" chants until he loses the match.*


This is true, but it could also change if he, indeed, does get the title at MITB. If he wins it he won't be losing it back to Punk I'll tell you that much. He'll probably lose it to Cena after a few months of build.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Best smackdown in ages i enjoyed the whole episode apart from the santino segment.We got good length time on the matches and some great action.Good build on the storylines.Does anyone think Bryan will turn face soon as he came across face like in some parts of the match.Also i expected Ziggler to get the win and it made no sense to have a rematch but he put up a good effort and looked strong so maybe that was the reason still a good episode.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I think Christian and Rhodes will both be in the MITB match tbh, to the fans they are both guys that would have a chance in winning and are two of the better performers on the SD roster, them having a 3rd straight singles PPV match at MITB would be kinda boring.
> 
> It makes sense to carry the feud on if both guys are in the ladder match, they could do an angle where Christian and Rhodes are both on top of the ladder, Rhodes does something massively heelish like spits in Christian's face or something, pushes him off and wins. I think that would be a good ending to the Smackdown one (if they do 2) and could potentially set up a "winner take all match" at Summerslam.
> 
> If there are indeed two MITB's and Rhodes and Christian aren't in SD's that would be a huge mistake on WWE's part imo. Having Rhodes job to Christian on 4 PPV's in a row would kinda bury him too.


I would love to see that. Makes sense storyline-wise, these 2 could have a great match at Summerslam given enough time (which in the circumstances they would) and it would be a very climactic end to the feud which started suddenly and has blossomed. It would also be a testament to the Intercontinental Championship becoming important again thanks to these 2. Also, the type of match would have to be a ladder match. Storyline-wise it makes sense and would be an ode to Michaels/Razor.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

What a Smackdown! Even Big Show wasn't dreadful and love the heat he drew (I don't think that was edited in). Great crowd and the tag division is heating up with some actual rivalries and time being given to them.

Seriously enjoyed the show. Think we're finally beginning to see a change in direction. Great to see Ziggler getting built up too... man WHAT A SHOW.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Enziguri said:


> Does anyone think Bryan will turn face soon as he came across face like in some parts of the match.


I didn't get that impression as Bryan and Kane both worked the match as heels. And both seemed to have the crowd divided in support. So the crowd didn't get behind one over the other. But I would like to see more heel vs. heel matches on Smackdown. With an unbalanced roster favoring the heels, it's a nice change of pace and it allows the talent to be showcased in matches that the audience usually doesn't see.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

People say Smackdown had a good show but no one watches Smackdown anymore so it really doesnt matter. People say Ziggler is looking good against Sheamus but he has lost four times in a row too him. Plus why did ADR beat Christian? Kind of random. Im hoping the AJ/Bryan/Kane actually still has CM Punk involved..


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



TomahawkJock said:


> People say Smackdown had a good show but no one watches Smackdown anymore so it really doesnt matter. People say Ziggler is looking good against Sheamus but he has lost four times in a row too him. Plus why did ADR beat Christian? Kind of random. Im hoping the AJ/Bryan/Kane actually still has CM Punk involved..


Guess 2 Million People is No One Now.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> Guess 2 Million People is No One Now.


Compared to how many people used to watch SD..it is nothing.

WWE is in bad times when Pawn Stars is beating RAW in ratings. 
Family Guy is beating SD but thats understandable because Family Guy is much more entertaining


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

CM Punk should use his political influence to get out of the program and wrestle Cena, then he'll get the main event payoff money as well as put focus back on the WWE title again. It'd be much better for him than being stuck in a program that's lost a lot of it's steam, and has become a side show of no consequence that would only make his character look like a retard or a cuckold.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Big Show seems to be in the Raw MITB ladder match, not Smackdown. It would have been nice if this was actually said on Smackdown to clear it up.

Our correspondent sent word that Show declared he will be in the Money in the Bank ladder match for the WWE Title shot. As noted before, WWE will hold a ladder match for both RAW and SmackDown, like last year’s Money in the Bank pay-per-view.

Source: Wrestle Newz


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Wouldn't be surprised if they put Cena in the MITB as well.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Cena will face Punk. Bryan will face Kane in a #1 Contender's match.

Otunga did the Carlton dance :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

I think Bryan and Kane will both end up in the RAW MITB, with Bryan winning and cashing in on Punk after his match with Cena same night, after AJ helps Punk win against Cena, then helps Bryan beat Punk.

Wishful thinking.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

ADR vs. Christian was good too.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Daniel Bryan is easily the hardest working guy in the company. He's on Raw and Smackdown every week and is filling in main events on both Raw & Smackdown house shows. Not to mention he has been the most consistent worker this year.

And what about Kane? You can't say the guy hasn't been up there as one of the most consistent workers this year. A couple of yers ago Kane was slowly down in the ring and gaining weight at an alarming rate. Now he's back in shape and seems to have gotten a bit faster in the ring.

Christian vs. Del Rio was a pretty good match. The Rhodes beat down at the end was awesome. I loved how Cody said Christian was taking his time and that he is Smackdown. I wouldn't be surprised if we see a title switch soon and Christian regains it at SummerSlam.

Good to have Ryder on the show but he should have been on Raw. That Sandow/Ryder segment backstage was a nice tease.

Sheamus/Ziggler was good but I'm just tired of Dolph jobbing to Sheamus.

Ryback somehow managers to keep me entertained every week and the "Feed Me More" chants were a sign the fans are getting behind him.

Usos entrance always awesome. Good tag match as well.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Just watched the show and I must say Smackdown is miles above RAW this week (and in general) great matches that actually got decent time. Very fun to watch.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

good show this week, I think Smackdown and Impact, are far better than raw. It's scary how good, these shows are, compared to raw. At least on Impact and Smackdown, you would get an good 15-20 minute match. Some weeks even have 2 or 3 15-20 minute matches.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Two of my faves, Alberto VS Christian great match.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Stop putting the camera on AJ I want to watch the match.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Coles new fave Superstar is Slater :lmao

Guess he's forgotten about the Miz, who hasn't?


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Christian and Alberto Del Rio put on a great match.

Sheamus vs Ziggler was pretty good also. Anyone else see that awesome Fame-Ass-er from the steel steps?



forzaitalia2012 said:


> Stop putting the camera on AJ I want to watch the match.


Agreed. I'm sick of this storyline being all about AJ.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Christian vs. Del Rio was a pretty good match. The Rhodes beat down at the end was awesome. I loved how Cody said Christian was taking his time and that he is Smackdown. I wouldn't be surprised if we see a title switch soon and Christian regains it at SummerSlam.


Since reports have confirmed that there will be two MITB ladder matches, both Rhodes and Christian will very likely be in a ladder match. I can't see there being another title match between the two before SummerSlam as the beat down was a good build for the ladder match.

As for Christian vs. Del Rio, again, it shows how useful Christian is as a midcard face. He did an amazing sell for Del Rio to make him look vicious and a lot better than he usually looks. And then he did the same thing for Rhodes. Smackdown just needs to let the midcard shine and the talent will get over.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> *Since reports have confirmed that there will be two MITB ladder matches*, both Rhodes and Christian will very likely be in a ladder match. I can't see there being another title match between the two before SummerSlam as the beat down was a good build for the ladder match.
> 
> As for Christian vs. Del Rio, again, it shows how useful Christian is as a midcard face. He did an amazing sell for Del Rio to make him look vicious and a lot better than he usually looks. And then he did the same thing for Rhodes. Smackdown just needs to let the midcard shine and the talent will get over.


What reports? I haven't heard of this.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Firallon said:


> What reports? I haven't heard of this.


I copy and pasted a report in this thread, but in case some missed it, Wrestle Newz posted today:

As noted before, WWE will hold a ladder match for both RAW and SmackDown, like last year’s Money in the Bank pay-per-view.

Source: Wrestle Newz

The report then went on that Big Show is in the Raw MITB ladder match.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Big Show kept saying he was going after the WWE title anyway. Brodus better go over Show in this feud they have going.

Ziggler better be in a MitB match and not losing to Sheamus again.

Ryback needs to just piss off forever


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

So judging by the video packet before the match it looks like they are going to continue Punk/Bryan/Kane/AJ instead of transitioning to simply Bryan/Kane/AJ like people feared.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

What the fuck was that Santino segment? I mean...what?

Rest of the show was fine for the most part. I like that they're finally trying with this AW/PTP/Primo & Epico stuff. Brodus getting the better of Show until Otunga took him out was cool. I like the idea of Brodus going over Show at one point. ADR/Christian was good, so was Cody's beatdown after the match. I'd actually like a Sandow/Ryder rivalry if only to elevate Sandow a little more. Ryder's proven he can stay over no matter what, so having Sandow run him down for more heat works. Looks like we may get another triple threat with Punk, Bryan and Kane. That's probably where the AJ story reaches the climax.

Don't get the point of having Ziggler lose to Sheamus again. But whatever.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> Since reports have confirmed that there will be two MITB ladder matches, both Rhodes and Christian will very likely be in a ladder match. I can't see there being another title match between the two before SummerSlam as the beat down was a good build for the ladder match.
> 
> As for Christian vs. Del Rio, again, it shows how useful Christian is as a midcard face. He did an amazing sell for Del Rio to make him look vicious and a lot better than he usually looks. And then he did the same thing for Rhodes. Smackdown just needs to let the midcard shine and the talent will get over.


The title could easily change hands on Smackdown.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



JoseBxNYC said:


> The title could easily change hands on Smackdown.


That's true but I think they'll trying to make Christian a strong midcard face (which is what Smackdown needs right now) and having him randomly lose it on Smackdown in the near future would dilute a lot of the momentum that he's building. Especially after Rhodes got the upper hand on this Smackdown episode. Rhodes also needs to spend the time from now until SummerSlam proving that he's above the IC level and having the IC title would just weigh him down.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Possible dunce question here, but have they changed Cameron from Cameron and Naomi? I mean the lighter skinned one in case I have the names mixed up. She looks really different to me. Here she is on the left, while Otunga is dancing in the ring on tonight's Smackers (might need to click on image to enlarge):


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Anark said:


> Possible dunce question here, but have they changed Cameron from Cameron and Naomi? I mean the lighter skinned one in case I have the names mixed up. She looks really different to me. Here she is on the left, while Otunga is dancing in the ring on tonight's Smackers (might need to click on image to enlarge):


I don't think WWE changed. She still looks like Ariane from Tough Enough, who plays Cameron. They might have just lightened up her hair color.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> I don't think WWE changed. She still looks like Ariane from Tough Enough, who plays Cameron. They might have just lightened up her hair color.


Okay, plus I just noticed she has no red lipstick on this week. That might have thrown me off. She looks weird though.

Lovely rear view of whichever one of them tonight when Brodus stops near the ring.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Cena will face Punk. Bryan will face Kane in a #1 Contender's match.
> 
> Otunga did the Carlton dance :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Leg Drop (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Sigh, I still can't stand the Big Show...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Otunga is still bad on the mic. It's a shame he didn't work on his mic skills as it's going to hold him back.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Looks like Carlton banks has been hitting the gym...


----------



## Leg Drop (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> Otunga is still bad on the mic. It's a shame he didn't work on his mic skills as it's going to hold him back.


Maybe being bad on the mic could be his schtick.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



dynamite452 said:


>



It looks funnier every time...lol


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Riod Van Dam wins again, an absolutely not a fuck was given, sorry we ain't buying that piped in shit, we all remember his ppv reactions...


----------



## Leg Drop (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

The black guys is Blk Jeez from CZW.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

a feed me more chant...proves the crowd will chant anything


----------



## Leg Drop (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Tatsu needs to take the title from Sheamus.

Oh, why is WWE still paying Khali? Why do we still have to watch him?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

The workrate of this SD episode just rose a few bars thanks to captain charisma


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

actually ADR is stealing your time...you actually get a reaction


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Rhodes seriously needs to be elevated. Screaming at Christian you're going to be a one armed champ was great. That got him a lot of heat.


----------



## Leg Drop (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

I hope Christian can keep this up.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

I got to say if I do have a weakness..AJ would be a good one to have


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

WWE ruined Bryan by not having him win the WWE Title when he had momentum on his side. He's getting a completely tepid reaction now.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

AJ sho' rung that bell hahaha


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Of course Smackdown has to book a pointless 30 second match between Ryder/Slater. Before then, they were actually booking matches.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

No Holds Barred!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

This Santino segment is terrible. Why are they wasting time on this?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Santino taking a page out of Cena's book...helping out the ring rats


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

They should have brought out Sandow to interrupt this.

How much lipstick did she have on?


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

First time I've watched Smackdown on a Friday night in years. Jesus Christ, these pops are so edited in it's depressing.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

so why is Booker.. calling Cole baby...trying to appeal to Gladd are we


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

I'm done with Smackdown. Sheamus over Ziggler again? Fuck you you irish pasty little no work rate bitch. 
Kane over DB? 

Screw it. Forget about who's winning or losing, this is just bad bad bad tv


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

This was a damn fine episode and the first time I've been pleased with WWE in lord knows when.

I don't care that much when my faves lose when they have good matches.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

I just got finished watching smackdown (half of it)...Decent show, nothing special. I can't lie, I'm totally disappointed with how the Bryan/AJ/Kane/Punk story line is going(gone). Don't get me wrong, it's interesting (because of AJ), but it feels like it's not going to accomplish anything. At the very least, I'd be up Bryan vs Kane.

As for Ziggler, I'm not his biggest fan, but would it hurt to have had a double countout or something instead of a clean loss? That's four in a row baby. Smackdown doesn't have too many challengers for Sheamus as it stands. Oh well, looking forward to MITB.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



SideTableDrawer said:


> This was a damn fine episode and the first time I've been pleased with WWE in lord knows when.
> 
> *I don't care that much when my faves lose when they have good matches.*


This


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



SideTableDrawer said:


> This was a damn fine episode and the first time I've been pleased with WWE in lord knows when.
> 
> *I don't care that much when my faves lose when they have good matches.*


QFT


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB1uue_B_9k&feature=g-u-u


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB1uue_B_9k&feature=g-u-u


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB1uue_B_9k&feature=g-u-u


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*

Every time I hear "Feed me more". 

I just can't help but think of the following


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



Frost99 said:


> Every time I hear "Feed me more".
> 
> I just can't help but think of the following


:lmao same here! Repped. To add to that, both "The" Ryback and the venus fly trap are in love with meat, if you quote Daniel Bryan, so the similarities may be larger than you think :troll.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Pretty good episode overall. If Wade Barrett stays on SD when he comes back it'll be a fine show.


----------



## badmanbigelow (Jun 20, 2012)

So Del Rio isn't medically cleared to face Sheamus at No Way Out because of "concussion-like symptoms". So as a result he squashes the US Champ the very next night on Raw, and then he CLEANLY defeats the IC champion on Smackdown. I don't get it. Ridiculous, at least have Rhodes cost Christian the match.

It was an okay Smackdown overall, imo. I was hoping for more Sandow, at least a longer segment if they're not going to give him a match. Ziggler/Sheamus great match yet again. I've become a big fan of Ziggler over the past few months, but I also think Sheamus's in-ring work is underrated and under-appreciated.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I wouldn't miss Del Rio if he disappeared from the WWE forever. Ricardo Rodriguez is all we need.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Good matches. Solid build up for the tag division, and loved the backstage seg after the tag match. LOLed to the pop in AW's lip that he got from either Primo or Epico. Enjoyed the ME, especially the Brogue kick. (Y)


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Really good episode IMO, much better from WWE than we've been getting, especially from Raw.

Ziggler jobbing clean once again with no apparently storyline direction is disappointing, but it was a good match as always when Dolph is involved.

The tag division is looking really good for the first time in years, and with the Ascension over on NXT I'm pretty excited about where it'll go from here. 

I'm not sure what is going on with Cesaro. Let's put some of these directionless guys into some storylines, god forbid. :side:


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

badmanbigelow said:


> So Del Rio isn't medically cleared to face Sheamus at No Way Out because of "concussion-like symptoms". So as a result he squashes the US Champ the very next night on Raw, and then he CLEANLY defeats the IC champion on Smackdown. I don't get it. Ridiculous, at least have Rhodes cost Christian the match.
> 
> It was an okay Smackdown overall, imo. I was hoping for more Sandow, at least a longer segment if they're not going to give him a match. Ziggler/Sheamus great match yet again. I've become a big fan of Ziggler over the past few months, but I also think Sheamus's in-ring work is underrated and under-appreciated.


he didn't beat Christian clean.It was because Ricardo's distraction.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

BTW, and it was a joy to watch Sabian's bumass get annihilated by Ryback.

Thank you, Ryback.


Other than that, the tag team backstage segment was HILARIOUS. Loved every second of it.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

This episode proved that Smackdown is the best WRESTLING show on TV.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Slater squashed, thank God almighty, this was the first singles win on TV in like months, or at least seemed that way...

:ryder1


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't mind, if Alberto Del Rio left WWE. It would be better for him. He would have a better career in Mexico.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/22/12*



cyrus_cesar said:


> As for Ziggler, I'm not his biggest fan, but would it hurt to have had a double countout or something instead of a clean loss? That's four in a row baby. Smackdown doesn't have too many challengers for Sheamus as it stands. Oh well, looking forward to MITB.


They'll setting up Del Rio as Sheamus next challenger as the announces spent a lot of time getting over the impressive victories Del Rio had over Christian and Santino this week.

With Ziggler, WWE doesn't have any plans in making him a main event heel and it's a shame. He was a fill in, but WWE should have at least tried to make him a credible heel and book him like he could handle a main event program. Instead, WWE did the exact opposite. 

I found it interesting how the announcers tried to bring up that Ziggler even facing Sheamus was a win and beneficial to him when in fact the opposite is true. If someone faces Sheamus and can't get the upper hand multiple times, it just convinces the audience that Ziggler isn't a threat and he isn't ready to face Sheamus. But this just goes along with the fact that WWE doesn't even try to build up credible heels with wins. Instead, they view showing up and performing as a win and enough to work since the next heel will come along soon to fill in that heel's position.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Very good Smackdown. Kane VS Daniel Bryan, Sheamus VS Dolph Ziggler and Alberto del Río VS Christian were all very good matches, and the advancement in the tag team feud is something fresh.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The 3 main matches were really good. Alberto Del Rio vs Chrsitian, Kane vs Daniel Bryan, and Sheamus vs Ziggler.


----------



## SnakeBites (Jun 20, 2012)

A good show overall, some decent matches. I liked the backstage fight between Prime Time Players & Primo/Epico. It's nice to see a tag team feud.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

damien sandow was the highlight.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't find it a really good SD actually, a sh*tload of promo's for other stuff, do i really have see 3 times the same promo that they are coming to England? AJ's promo was great work, Ryback kicked some jobber's ass. And the main event with Sheamus vs Ziggler saved the show from being completely boring, better yet, ZIGGLER saved the show!


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

Wait, Yoshi Tatsu is still in WWE??


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not bad, certainly better than Raw, but that's usually the case these days.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Loved the main event match. Ziggler and Sheamus work so well in ring together, although I'm still not sure why they had Ziggler lose clean...yet again. It served no purpose. It didnt make Sheamus look any better (since he's beat him clean with the same move four times in the past five weeks or something) all it did was make Ziggler look worse...

Like the Christian/Cody development although I assume the feud ends at the next PPV, I like the idea of Brodus/Show although unfortunately it look like we might have to go through Brodus/Otunga before we get to it, and the tag match/segment managed to get me a bit excited about tag team wrestling. So the show wasnt awful. Some good parts, but a fair few bad parts too.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I wouldn't mind if Christian and Rhodes have a best of 5 series that end at SummerSlam


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

exciting smackdown,
It still is behind Impact inthe overall entertainment and enjoyment factor but miles ahead of raw.

The Sheamus-Ziggler match was a great stiff match, and although he lost he came out of it even stronger.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Good matches. Solid build up for the tag division, and loved the backstage seg after the tag match. LOLed to the pop in AW's lip that he got from either Primo or Epico. Enjoyed the ME, especially the Brogue kick. (Y)


I know you are a Sheamus fan, but I could've sworn you were a Dolph fan too.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I hate Brodus but he was cool this SD all business.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

djmaza said:


> I know you are a Sheamus fan, but I could've sworn you were a Dolph fan too.


Yeah, I am a fan of Dolph too. The kick was sick, and only Dolph could have made it that epic. I don't know when Truth is coming back, but when he does hopefully he's in good shape. A promo by him with PTP should be a good one.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

missed SD this week, anything worth going to youtube or usual meh?


----------

